# Regalistic's builds



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Well everyone else has one so why not have my own build up thread too. 

anyway here is a little backgroud for me as a builder. i started building about 13 years ago at the kitchen table and as time went on i realized that i need more space than that so when i moved i made my first model room and really got serious at building really nice scale rides. over the next few years i built many a cars, some better than others. lol but really got hooked on building. then i feel on some hard times and moved back in with mom, and just didn't have the space i needed. (i hated having to clean up every thing and pack it back up evrytime i want to build) so i toook a semi forced brake from the hobby.

well back in october i finaly got a house with a couple extra rooms and rebuilt up my model room. and have been building once again. (although half the models i had in storage were damaged)

unfortunatly i do not have computer access at home, xo i cant be on here learning from some of the great builders on as much as i would. but i do what i can.

so here are some of my past builds to start out, i will continue to update this thread with my future builds .; so enjoy every one.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE RIDES KEEP IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Lookin good man :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

well theres a few for, the next project is a 59 impala that i will be starting tonight.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

u should try somthin different wit dat 59 impala


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 29 2007, 04:33 PM~8000928
> *u should try somthin different wit dat 59 impala
> *


i got some ideas brewin


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

koo


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

got any pics of that green pontiac underneeth the yellow 59???


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice job bro lookin good  :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

damn...nice rides homie, but i don't think dale earnhardt jr. could win the race on them rims....... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man ever sence you took a new pic of the regal i like it even more ! Don't take this wrong but after you posted up some other builds you did a great improvement on the regal ! It shows that the more you stay at building the better you become !


----------



## 63impala_obsession (Feb 6, 2007)

Love That 63, and that regal (or monte carlo??) in limetime good builds


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Pretty nice rides! :biggrin: 

I really like that green '64! And that Dale Jr. car looks pretty cool with those rims on it!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: Nice stuff.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 29 2007, 05:51 PM~8001460
> *got any pics of that green pontiac underneeth the yellow 59???
> *


I dont at the moment but i will try get some for ya. that was actually one of the first models i ever built.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

my girl and i just had a baby boy a couple weeks back. born on july the 18. so needless to say my model time has not been to great. but i have been tinkering in the small amount of time i have had. 








heres a 65 that i built years ago and decided to use to experament with patterns and fades. the results werent very successful but you learn from mistakes right. lol 








i have also been working on a candy brown 59 as well as 58 that i am still getting the body ready for paint, pics of those to come soon


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 8 2007, 03:21 PM~8505551
> *my girl and i just had a baby boy a couple weeks back. born on july the 18.  so needless to say my model time has not been to great. but i have been tinkering in the small amount of time i have had.
> 
> 
> ...


congrats!!!
nice builds


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats on the little one Homie!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 8 2007, 02:23 PM~8505575
> *Congrats on the little one Homie!!
> *


X2


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

congrats big homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

congrats man...... your first kid?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 8 2007, 09:35 PM~8507208
> *congrats man...... your first kid?
> *


THANKS EVERYONE.. NOPE THIS IS MY THRID BOY. I HAVE A 9 AND 6 YEAR OLD AS WELL.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Congrats on the new arrival!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

man, i have said it before and i will say it again i love the green regal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

heres a pic of the work in progress rides


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

heres a little update on what i have been doing. i'm trying to to get this 59 done and its about 90% there i need about another hour or two fo finish it


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

yeah i no get bigger pics lol and i will when its finshed


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, bigger pics would be nice, but, it looks damn good from what I can see! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 4 2007, 12:22 PM~8711208
> *Yeah, bigger pics would be nice, but, it looks damn good from what I can see! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH HAD I NEW THEY WERE GONNA BE THAT SMALL I WOULDNT HAVE EVEN POSTED THEM


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

heres some better pics still need to finish some things on it,,,,


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

here are me complted builds for 07, well so far


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice lookin rides bro.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice arsenal Homie lookin good


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

well heres my latest project. its the altermad kit with the rear of a mercery... still a work i progress...


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Cool idea  NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

i LIKE THAT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

THANKS


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

THANKS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:wow: :wow: nice homie.....




> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 29 2007, 09:20 AM~9332021
> *here are me complted builds for 07, well so far
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

got more pics of the 64?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

here you go...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats nice! :0


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 14 2008, 11:37 PM~9696769
> *thats nice!    :0
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-3


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

Some nice models man.

Feeling the green regal and the green impala.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you got some nice whips homie! 

i love that green regal and that green 6-fo :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

well it been about a year since i updated this tread, being at the top of this page its talking about the birth of my son and who just turned a year old yesterday lol... so here is an update of builds since then..


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> should be black and gold bro. haha j/k :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

never holmes...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

rides lookin tight homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

58 LOOKS GREAT. :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

nice models


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good. wear you get your kits at in cinci?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jul 21 2008, 01:21 PM~11139041
> *lookin good. wear you get your kits at in cinci?
> *


usually hobby lobby, i try to stop by when ever i near and check out there clearance isle. they always got stuff cheap as hell... just picked up a hi rise 4 door toyota pick up that normally $30 for $7. you got any good place around here?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 21 2008, 12:26 PM~11138603
> *nice models
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

same place 4 me


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

well i finally started setting up my model room after the move and it being packed up awhile. the rooms still a work in progress but i cant wait to start building again

















i think this will be my next project..


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

heres what i been working on tonight ...so far


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin good homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is looking great so far. Nice hobby room also bro


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice JL sub bro. and you just gave me an ideah for my helux ! looks good bro.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 7 2008, 11:59 PM~11289860
> *nice JL sub bro. and you just gave me an ideah for my helux ! looks good bro.
> *


glad i could help :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you gonna leave the bed short still?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 8 2008, 12:21 AM~11290055
> *you gonna leave the bed short still?
> *


proble, but that could change after i put the bed together and see what it looks like


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice modle's


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

here are some things i have for trade


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

while i was looking for all this stuff ^^^^^^ i decided to clean this truck up i built about ten years ago, it was one of my first what i call good builds


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 8 2008, 12:21 AM~11290055
> *you gonna leave the bed short still?
> *


i going with the full size bed i didnt realize it was so short


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i always loved those chevy trucks


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2008, 08:40 PM~11361000
> *i always loved those chevy trucks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

cool worck man


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i no it aint a model but to some time to get the van ready for football season this weekend....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2008, 07:40 PM~11361000
> *i always loved those chevy trucks
> *


X 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 1 2008, 05:23 PM~11490915
> *i no it aint a model but to some time to get the van ready for football season this weekend....
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i hope to see you in pittsburgh one game, i'll clown the pussy wagon!!

looks good tho bro, im just bustin your balls :biggrin: 

and how many rings do you guys have? :biggrin: 










:biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

like that van


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 1 2008, 09:11 PM~11492425
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i hope to see you in pittsburgh one game, i'll clown the pussy wagon!!
> ...


your always welcome down here any sunday, shit i will even give ya a a place to stay. just cant promise you will make it out in one piece.... WHO DEY BITCH


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






































oh yea.............























WE DEY........................................... BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

so many projects, so little time..... :420:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

quick shot of the yota


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin sweet homeboy!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 21 2008, 02:17 AM~11655658
> *lookin sweet homeboy!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 20 2008, 09:39 PM~11653570
> *quick shot of the yota
> 
> 
> ...




this is gonna be bad azz bro................. any updates?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 20 2008, 06:39 PM~11653570
> *quick shot of the yota
> 
> 
> ...



truck looks killer


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 24 2008, 01:17 AM~11682581
> *this is gonna be bad azz bro................. any updates?
> *


nope ....lol i aint a had a free min to do anything since i put paint on it


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i went a little camera happy tonight so i might aswell post em...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

^^^^^ :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Love the fadeaway color combo, that regal is very accurate too bro, I thought it was real in your avatar :biggrin: .......or is it? :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

MAN, I LOVE THAT WAGON!! IT LOOKS BADASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE WORK !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

well you know me.................. the regal will be mine one day :biggrin: 

and the wagon is bad as fawk bro.............  

hella nice work E


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 03:34 AM~12103306
> *well you know me.................. the regal will be mine one day :biggrin:
> 
> and the wagon is bad as fawk bro.............    makes me wish i woulda crushed mine :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 9 2008, 03:32 AM~12103291
> *^^^^^ :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Love the fadeaway color combo, that regal is very accurate too bro, I thought it was real in your avatar  :biggrin: .......or is it? :0
> *


welli built as a mock up of what i "planned " to do with my 1:1 regal. but i blew the engine and it set for 6 months then some dude stop by and offered me more then it was worth (even with an engine) so i sold it.... miss it bad though. Owell i will get another one day soon


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good.. like the s-10


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 9 2008, 02:02 PM~12104817
> * lookin good.. like the s-10
> *


thanks chris


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Cars looking realy good.......The regal is my favorit...Wagon has a nice color :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

heres some airbags i have been working on









finined 2 sets one slammed one aired up


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

these are nice for aired up bags.. nice work


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 10 2008, 05:50 PM~12114674
> *these are nice for aired up bags.. nice work
> *


x2


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 1 2008, 02:23 PM~11490915
> *i no it aint a model but to some time to get the van ready for football season this weekend....
> 
> 
> ...


dude that is bad ass!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks...that the tail gateing machine
WHO DEY>>>>(shut up droppped..lol)


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 11 2008, 03:46 PM~12125354
> *thanks...that the tail gateing machine
> WHO DEY>>>>(shut up droppped..lol)
> *


WE DEY


(u didnt specify which dropped....lol)


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 11 2008, 03:58 PM~12125506
> *WE DEY
> (u didnt specify which dropped....lol)
> *


both of you A-holes .... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 11 2008, 04:27 PM~12125817
> *both of you A-holes .... :biggrin:
> *



 :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: 





















*!!!*</span>


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 11 2008, 04:27 PM~12125817
> *both of you A-holes .... :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


its not my fault you were born an raised in ohio, and have two ass football teams :biggrin: 




theres always room on the banwagon bro........................................  :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i only claim one of the teams in ohio..... if its brown flush it down


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 11 2008, 05:25 PM~12126512
> *i only claim one of the teams in ohio..... if its brown flush it down
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 11 2008, 05:25 PM~12126512
> *i only claim one of the teams in ohio..... if its brown, or the bengals flush it down, cause the steelers are DEY!!!
> *


fixed


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 11 2008, 10:55 PM~12129790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


remember a few weeks back?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 11 2008, 10:55 PM~12129790
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsdown: *FAIL*


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2008, 11:51 PM~12130381
> *:thumbsdown:  FAIL
> *


they may win, but i'd still piss all over em'


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 12 2008, 12:37 AM~12130980
> *they may win, but i'd still piss all over em'
> *




:roflmao: im done gettin on you about your powder puff football team bro i promise


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2008, 12:43 AM~12131088
> *:roflmao:  im done gettin on you about your powder puff football team bro i promise
> *


why do not believe you?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 12 2008, 12:45 AM~12131110
> *why do not believe you?
> *




:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

did a little work tonight, 

mocked up the airbaga and air ride









put alittle paint on the front bumper









repn' the D..


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD SO FAR. NICE TRUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looking good E, them airbags dont look bag out back either :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that truck looks good bro. too bad the bengals cant do shit this year.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2008, 04:57 AM~12169993
> *that truck looks good bro. too bad the bengals cant do shit this year.
> *


thanks....and well i guess at least we didnt lose today, didnt win either lol


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice job on this one Homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

yota is looin good


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

what rims are those they look real


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 15 2008, 04:14 PM~12435522
> *what rims are those they look real
> *


they are from an rx7 kit


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 15 2008, 04:40 PM~12435727
> *they are from an rx7 kit
> *



nice build bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

looks clean homie :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 15 2008, 04:46 PM~12435764
> *looks clean homie :biggrin:
> *


thanks man...


one more pic


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

whats next?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

THANKS GUYS . I STARTED WORK ON A RAT ROD LAST NIGHT. TRYING TO BUILD SOMETHING A LITTLE DIFFERENT FOR ME. uffin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 16 2008, 01:27 PM~12444835
> *whats next?
> *


chopped and channeled 29 ford....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 NICE


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 17 2008, 02:19 PM~12455280
> *chopped and channeled 29 ford....
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Getter done!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looking good homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice custom!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good..


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i have been having a major builders block lately... so i picked this up to try and fix that


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 15 2009, 10:00 AM~12712423
> *i have been having a major builders block lately... so i picked this up to try and fix that
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DANM THAT LOOKS SICK BRO I GOT TO GET ME ONE OF THOSE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 15 2009, 10:05 AM~12712465
> *:0 DANM THAT LOOKS SICK BRO I GOT TO GET ME ONE OF THOSE
> *


R Hobbies in Whittier has them, but it's like 27.99, but a very nice kit.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 15 2009, 10:11 AM~12712508
> *R Hobbies in Whittier has them, but it's like 27.99, but a very nice kit.
> *


OH YEAH RICHORD


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 15 2009, 10:11 AM~12712508
> *R Hobbies in Whittier has them, but it's like 27.99, but a very nice kit.
> *


they are not bad kits, not very detailed however, hoods and trunks sealed, unercarrage is 1 piece, i think in total there might be 15 or less parts to the kit in total.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice, seen those kits doen here for $22


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 15 2009, 01:16 PM~12712559
> *they are not bad kits, not very detailed however, hoods and trunks sealed, unercarrage is 1 piece, i think in total there might be 15 or less parts to the kit in total.
> *


it does have a really nice decal sheet too :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 15 2009, 11:37 AM~12713219
> *it does have a really nice decal sheet too :biggrin:
> *


 :0 mine didnt!!! mine didnt come with decals! and it was sealed new in the box! I dont use them any way. :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 15 2009, 03:13 PM~12713564
> *:0 mine didnt!!! mine didnt come with decals! and it was sealed new in the box! I dont use them any way. :biggrin:
> *


you would have used these... i will try to get a pic up in a min


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 15 2009, 06:00 PM~12712423
> *i have been having a major builders block lately... so i picked this up to try and fix that
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS A NICE PROJEKT.........


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

some updates: 29 ford, still alot to be done i have already chopped,channeled, and shorted the bed. now its time for the engine, interior, and pin stripping... :biggrin: 










i painted the 70 buick, but i need to redo it cause of some body flaws that i didnt catch at the primer stage 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

[








[/quote]

haha! it looks just like mine! haha! check C.M.B.I. thread! :biggrin: 




looking good though! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

rar rod looks good


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 20 2009, 12:52 PM~12761180
> *some updates: 29 ford, still alot to be done i have already chopped,channeled, and shorted the bed. now its time for the engine, interior, and pin stripping... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you get the tires that are on the 29 ?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

in the 29 ford kit


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

my new ride.. i can t stand the wheels that are on there but they will be changed soon enough. got to do a spindal swap and then sone 14s w/ black spokes


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 you better be juicein that bitch!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

in time, its gonna be my daily


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 6 2009, 05:43 PM~12927776
> *in time, its gonna be my daily
> *




what happened to the pussy wagon? :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 6 2009, 05:47 PM~12927813
> *what happened to the pussy wagon? :biggrin:
> *


the old lady gets that lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 6 2009, 04:15 PM~12927503
> *my new ride.. i can t stand the wheels that are on there but they will be changed soon enough. got to do a spindal swap and then sone 14s w/ black spokes
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

finally back online at home after a six month layoff. yeah :biggrin: so i can actually get on here for more than a min at a time while at work
finished 70 Buick

























quick die cast 58 make over


















and cool trick for lowrider floor mats. 

get out an old LRB and simply cut them out of the lowrider adds


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 nice!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 23 2009, 12:15 AM~13081126
> *:0  nice!
> *


 what up man


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That buick and impala are super clean


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 23 2009, 12:19 AM~13081194
> *what up man
> *



oh you know :biggrin: 

chillin watchin spotscenter lol :biggrin: 


glad to have you back on full time E


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Sup Eric...you ever put that Hi-Lux cap to use...If so post it up!!!glad to see you back!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 23 2009, 12:24 AM~13081274
> *Sup Eric...you ever put that Hi-Lux cap to use...If so post it up!!!glad to see you back!!
> *


yeah i did i will get a pic up soon as i can, thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 23 2009, 12:21 AM~13081231
> *That buick and impala are super clean
> *


thanks


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 23 2009, 12:26 AM~13081317
> *yeah i did i will get a pic up soon as i can, thanks again :thumbsup:
> *


here ya go... still need to foil and put the glass in it, but i do like the look . thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i'm tryn to take some lessons from Mini and actually pull of a custom paint job. so far so i good time to do the next set of masks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 8 2009, 11:16 AM~13215530
> *i'm tryn to take some lessons from Mini and actually pull of a custom paint job.  so far so i good time to do the next set of masks
> 
> 
> ...




looks good E :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, that's lookin' good!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks guys^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got my second sets of masks on. i think its gonna look prety good after some clear


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 9 2009, 12:39 AM~13221616
> *got my second sets of masks on. i think its gonna look prety good after some clear
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Looks good man!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 9 2009, 01:39 AM~13221616
> *got my second sets of masks on. i think its gonna look prety good after some clear
> 
> 
> ...





ok E :biggrin: that shit looks real smooth  ill be shippin a kit out to you to paint soon lol.................................. looks good bro.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 9 2009, 08:59 AM~13222622
> *ok E :biggrin:  that shit looks real smooth   ill be shippin a kit out to you to paint soon lol.................................. looks good bro.
> *


bring it on brother,,,, i would be happy to screw someone elses stuff up...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 9 2009, 10:23 AM~13222930
> *bring it on brother,,,, i would be happy to screw someone elses stuff up...
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 8 2009, 10:41 PM~13221632
> *:0 Looks good man!!
> *



X2!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice work on the monte! lookin good!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks goona clear it tonight then try to use a gel pen


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

the montes coming out real nice homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice design homie!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good so far


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks for the comments :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro that monte is starting to look sic i like how you layed out ur designs bro..nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 10 2009, 12:40 AM~13231427
> *hellz ya bro that monte is starting to look sic i like how you layed out ur designs bro..nice work :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Clear that Monte Homie it looks GREAT


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 10 2009, 09:41 AM~13234222
> *Clear that Monte Homie it looks GREAT
> *


proble should have done a heavier coat of the clear so i could sanded it smoother


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 10 2009, 07:24 PM~13239184
> *proble should have done a heavier coat of the clear so i could sanded it smoother
> 
> 
> ...






:0 that bitch looks good E


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i added some gel pen and more clear


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good bro!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really nice!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'am likin it.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice Patterns Homie


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

THANKS GUYS


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

a few pics in the sun


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

badass patterns homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 14 2009, 08:52 PM~13284118
> *badass patterns homie
> *


*x-2*


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that monte is gorgeous! nice work!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks guys hopefully i can get the foil done tonight. although all i have is the detail master foil, which i hate.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 14 2009, 05:21 PM~13280726
> *a few pics in the sun
> 
> 
> ...




you know shipping to pittsburgh isnt that much from cleveland right lol 

looks real good E keep it up bro


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 15 2009, 02:03 PM~13286082
> *you know shipping to pittsburgh isnt that much from cleveland right lol
> 
> looks real good E keep it up bro
> *


who in the hell lives in Cleveland?????lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 14 2009, 03:21 PM~13280726
> *a few pics in the sun
> 
> 
> ...



once again bro very nice paint job


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

very nice paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 15 2009, 02:27 PM~13286229
> *who in the hell lives in Cleveland?????lol
> *




oh my fault............... i thought you were a brownie lol




nice work E


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 15 2009, 11:31 PM~13290095
> *oh my fault............... i thought you were a brownie lol
> nice work E
> *


dude your just too funny...... :twak:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i really aint had the time to build the last couple weeeks and kinda lost motivation on the monte as well.... so i decided to go back and work on the rat rod and hopefuuly get something done.

put together a new engine for it, a 421 pontac


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i love the way the patterns came out on the monte


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD MAN


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got my wheels today for the lincoln :thumbsup: 










mounted up


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good..


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 7 2009, 05:03 PM~13508763
> *lookin good..
> *


thanks chris


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 7 2009, 03:54 PM~13508667
> *got my wheels today for the lincoln :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



THOSE ARE NICE! I CANT WAIT TO THROW SOME 13'S ON MY IMPALA.


----------



## [email protected]irth (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 7 2009, 04:54 PM~13508667
> *got my wheels today for the lincoln :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...





:0 i got gas loot..................... swing threw the burgh and we'll hit up the strip  


wheels look sick E


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

painted this lexus with nail polish (a first for me) turned out pretty cool, its a ice blueish with multi-color flake over a grey primer, w/ colorplace clear over it. actually came out really smooth, which i havent had much luck with before with flake and glems in the sun


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks clean homie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 7 2009, 03:54 PM~13508667
> *got my wheels today for the lincoln :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Lincoln is the hotness   . Do you stay near or in Northside? Just looked at the house in the background and it made me wonder.


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 3 2009, 12:46 PM~13770929
> *painted this lexus with nail polish (a first for me) turned out pretty cool, its a ice blueish with multi-color flake over a grey primer, w/ colorplace clear over it.  actually came out really smooth, which i havent had much luck with before with flake and glems in the sun
> 
> 
> ...


not feeling them rims but the paint look good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 3 2009, 02:46 PM~13770929
> *painted this lexus with nail polish (a first for me) turned out pretty cool, its a ice blueish with multi-color flake over a grey primer, w/ colorplace clear over it.  actually came out really smooth, which i havent had much luck with before with flake and glems in the sun
> 
> 
> ...





 :0 looks good E


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 3 2009, 02:59 PM~13770985
> *Lincoln is the hotness     . Do you stay near or in Northside? Just looked at the house in the background and it made me wonder.
> *


`nope... live in Reading

.... btw you wanna come off of any of those sets of wheels you got, i need something for this lexus, pm me!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull+May 3 2009, 03:29 PM~13771133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 3 2009, 11:46 AM~13770929
> *painted this lexus with nail polish (a first for me) turned out pretty cool, its a ice blueish with multi-color flake over a grey primer, w/ colorplace clear over it.  actually came out really smooth, which i havent had much luck with before with flake and glems in the sun
> 
> 
> ...


Fresh Flakes Homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass work homie. love that lincoln.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

which wheels should i go with


























or these


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

go with the chrome ones bro


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 4 2009, 01:45 PM~13779270
> *go with the chrome ones bro
> *


you think the back wheels look to big? thats my problem with them


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 4 2009, 01:57 PM~13779373
> *you think the back wheels look to big? thats my problem with them
> *





if thats the only thing you got? then go with the chrome bro, the all black 18's just dont look roght for that for some reason............... imo


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 4 2009, 04:41 PM~13782246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them wheels you sent me were NICE :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 4 2009, 06:41 PM~13782246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 5 2009, 10:54 PM~13493259
> *i really aint had the time to build the last couple weeeks and kinda lost motivation on the monte as well.... so i decided to go back and work on the rat rod and hopefuuly get something done.
> 
> put together a new engine for it, a 421 pontac
> ...


That is bad ass!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 4 2009, 07:56 PM~13783142
> *That is bad ass!!
> *


thanks bro.... one day i will finish it, it just keeps getting put aside


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

That came out sweet! I like the audiobahn stuff.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 8 2009, 09:05 PM~13834039
> *That came out sweet! I like the audiobahn stuff.
> *


x-2


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 10 2009, 03:09 AM~13841302
> *looks good
> *


thanks chris.,, thats the lexus i got from you lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

way to go E :biggrin: shit looks real good


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 10 2009, 01:15 PM~13843139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks jeff.....


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

glad o see you got it striped..lol


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 10 2009, 01:36 PM~13843324
> *glad o see you got it striped..lol
> *


never really got stripped. nothing would touch that pink paint. just primered over and i worked out.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i got bored yesterday so i pulled out this impala from the model grave yard and put some graphics on it. just might have to finish it now.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

damn! now i have to strip mine! i have one the same color without the graphics!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 17 2009, 05:54 PM~13913108
> *damn! now i have to strip mine! i have one the same color without the graphics!
> *


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

turned it in to a quick weekend build..


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

That look bad as hell man!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 17 2009, 07:32 PM~13916836
> *turned it in to a quick weekend build..
> 
> 
> ...


i liked it better on the chrome wires but still sick work homie


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks damn good!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 18 2009, 01:32 AM~13916836
> *turned it in to a quick weekend build..
> 
> 
> ...


That is sweet Regal. Nice build bro!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2  :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks guys


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKS NICE


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

check out my 7 year old sons first build. we are taking easy on this first for him so he can learn just how this stuff goes together, we didnt paint anything on this one but he did put 90% of it together on his own and make all the decsions on what parts to choose where had had an option. he is loving it and cant wait to finish it this week end.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:h5: lets keep that hobby alive!!!!!!!!! tell lil homie good job.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

YOur son did a great job man.!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

GOOD WORK LIL MAN !!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: LIKE FATHER, LIKE SON! My sons coming down for the summer and he cant wait to do some building.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks guys i will be sure to show him this tonight when he gets here


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jun 5 2009, 08:46 AM~14102037
> *thanks guys i will be sure to show him this tonight when he gets here
> *






good job little E :biggrin: keep up the great work little man


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

he wanted me to tell all you guys "THANKS!!!!!!"


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jun 5 2009, 02:19 AM~14100932
> *check out my 7 year old sons first build. we are taking easy on this first for him so he can learn just how this stuff goes together, we didnt paint anything on this one but he did put 90% of it together on his own and  make all the decsions on what parts to choose where had had an option. he is loving it and cant wait to finish it this week end.
> 
> 
> ...


Good sh!t right here bro. Keepin the modelers alive through the youth. My boys are doing the same...  Tell him he did an awesome job :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

just puttin up some pics...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

my latest project


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 6 2009, 06:53 PM~14997838
> *just puttin up some pics...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 6 2009, 06:54 PM~14997847
> *my latest project
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY LIKING THIS 70 IMPALA ! WHEN I AM ABLE TO WORK ON MY OWN SHIT AGAIN I PLAN TO OPWEN UP A 70 MY SELF !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 29 2009, 04:49 PM~15219878
> *REALLY  LIKING THIS  70  IMPALA !  WHEN I  AM  ABLE  TO  WORK ON  MY OWN  SHIT  AGAIN  I  PLAN  TO  OPWEN UP A  70  MY SELF !
> *


thanks mini... its been a pain in the ass doing the hinges though


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NOW WHAT I DID IS GLUE THE FIRE WALL IN PLACE AND HINGED THE HOOD OFF THAT AND ON THE TRUNK I ADDED A LITTLE STRIP OF PLASTIC TO HINGE THE TRUNK ! I NEVER OPENED THE DOOR FACTORY ON A 70 ! I DID CUSTOM DOORS ON THE 70 HEARSE HAS BUT THEY WERE SUSCIDE


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i didnt have any trouble with the trunk hinge and the hood is opened up already, just the doors giving me fits.

btw... nice 70 there


----------



## PLOTLAKER5 (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 14 2009, 01:21 PM~13280726
> *a few pics in the sun
> 
> 
> ...



what kind of stuff do you guys use to make suck graphic paints on these????????


----------



## PLOTLAKER5 (Sep 28, 2009)

my bad... 'typo'.... i ment " such "


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 6 2009, 03:54 PM~14997847
> *my latest project
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  cant wait to see dis one done good start so far bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice rides!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks fellas


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i put the 70 on hold while i work on getting this monte done for the Dynasty Build off.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks real good E  all you need now is the headlights, grill , tail lights and knockoffs and ship it to me so i can put it on my shelf


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro that monte is lookin sick..awesome ass work bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 27 2009, 09:57 PM~15485994
> *looks real good E   all you need now is the headlights, grill , tail lights and knockoffs and ship it to me so i can put it on my shelf
> *


ok cool :biggrin: ... but you dont want the windows in it too LOL


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 27 2009, 09:57 PM~15486008
> *fuck ya bro that monte is lookin sick..awesome ass work bro... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Monte is lookin good bro!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 27 2009, 10:18 PM~15486307
> *Monte is lookin good bro!!
> *


thanks bro.... i hope to finish it the next time i get to sit down at the bench :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 27 2009, 10:05 PM~15486140
> *ok cool :biggrin: ... but you dont want the windows in it too LOL
> *





ehh who needs a windsheild lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 27 2009, 06:57 PM~15486008
> *fuck ya bro that monte is lookin sick..awesome ass work bro... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice work


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

realized i never posted this Imapla from the impala build in my own build thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 31 2009, 12:42 PM~15521841
> *realized i never posted this Imapla from the impala build in my own build thread.
> 
> 
> ...





shits serious bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THATS TIGHT BRO!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wagon looks bad ass brother.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 31 2009, 05:45 PM~15524591
> *Wagon looks bad ass brother.
> *



X2. Very nice.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 31 2009, 09:42 AM~15521841
> *realized i never posted this Imapla from the impala build in my own build thread.
> 
> 
> ...


lovin this wagon! i got like 4 impy wagons sittin on the back burner, ur build makes me wanna go get into one and kill it!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 31 2009, 06:42 PM~15521841
> *realized i never posted this Imapla from the impala build in my own build thread.
> 
> 
> ...



Badass bro.....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

better pics to come tomorrow.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>LOOKS BADASS BRO!!</span>


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks chris....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Monte looks killer.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

my latest project... a 65 chevelle camino, about 75% done


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Elco looks good man,along with all the rest of your builds.What did you use for the bed floor?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 12 2009, 12:40 AM~15639549
> *Elco looks good man,along with all the rest of your builds.What did you use for the bed floor?
> *


i printed out a couple adhesive backed decal sheest at work


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro the rides are lookin damn good..and nice freakin idea for the decal sheet bro.. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sick


----------



## mexicool270 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 29 2007, 01:21 PM~8000858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were did you get the regal kit or did sum1 make it. either way id like to get one if possible


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 12 2009, 06:20 AM~15639345
> *my latest project... a 65 chevelle camino, about 75% done
> 
> 
> ...


looks great homie...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@Nov 12 2009, 04:17 AM~15641482
> *were did you get the regal kit or did sum1 make it. either way id like to get one if possible
> *


MADE FROM GRAND NATIONAL KIT


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang homie I been missin all of these builds !

You got some bad a$$ builds up in here !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 12 2009, 12:20 AM~15639345
> *my latest project... a 65 chevelle camino, about 75% done
> 
> 
> ...






:0 this bitch is nasty boi :0 


sick E  


and wud up with a sheet of that woodgrain? :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks fellas' 


and jeff i will see what i can do


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2009, 08:45 AM~15642948
> *:0  this bitch is nasty boi :0
> sick E
> and wud up with a sheet of that woodgrain? :biggrin:
> *


the 65 lincoln conti kit comes with wood grain decals also. 

Whats next to pop out? Whats on the bench?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 12 2009, 03:26 PM~15645214
> *the 65 lincoln conti kit comes with wood grain decals also.
> 
> Whats next to pop out?  Whats on the bench?
> *


still got to finish up the elco, and then not sure lol have that 70 i opened up aswell as a few fresh kits i may dive in to. =have to see what kind mood i in i guess


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 12 2009, 03:40 PM~15645362
> *still got to finish up the elco, and then not sure lol  have that 70 i opened up aswell as a few fresh kits i may dive in to. =have to see what kind mood i in i guess
> *





bout to be one kit short and a ls clip after sunday lol


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2009, 04:32 PM~15645758
> *bout to be one kit short and a ls clip after sunday lol
> *


wrong again


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

just finished this one up tonight


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 23 2009, 01:43 AM~15751223
> *sick :0
> *



X2!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 23 2009, 01:52 PM~15753603
> *X2!!!
> *


thanks fellas!!!!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm loving your work homie, keep em coming.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 23 2009, 04:16 PM~15755404
> *lookin good
> *


x2 BROTHA!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I like that. Wicked bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Elco looks good.What's with the box in the back?Stereo or hydro cover?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 23 2009, 04:22 AM~15751181
> *just finished this one up tonight
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck. I just drooled on my desk.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 23 2009, 07:34 PM~15758813
> *Fuck. I just drooled on my dick.
> *


 :0


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 23 2009, 09:33 PM~15758804
> *Elco looks good.What's with the box in the back?Stereo or hydro cover?
> *


AIRBAG COVER.... THANKS GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 23 2009, 12:22 AM~15751181
> *just finished this one up tonight
> 
> 
> ...


elco looks sweet bro i like the bed has that old skool look w/new skool touch on it   bad ass bro


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 24 2009, 12:31 PM~15765588
> *elco looks sweet bro i like the bed has that old skool look w/new skool touch on it     bad ass bro
> *


kinda what i was going for, so thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That elco looks clean ! Nice work !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 24 2009, 06:11 PM~15768675
> *That  elco  looks  clean !  Nice  work !
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lastest project.... BIG THANKS to Lowandbeyond for the hook up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hell yea bro!! Lookin good. Post a resent pic of the real car.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 1 2009, 03:33 PM~15833980
> *Hell yea bro!!  Lookin good.  Post a resent pic of the real car.
> *


hear ya go


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

heres a couple things i been working on, the escalade is my 11 year old sons.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lookin' good homie !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 10 2009, 10:34 AM~15936516
> *Lookin' good homie !
> 
> *


X2


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 10 2009, 10:32 AM~15936502
> *heres a couple things i been working on, the escalade is my 11 year old sons.
> 
> 
> ...



damn

more infos for that gold monte? is that diecast with resin front? or plastic? looks very good.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

rides are looking real good E!


i see that gel pen work is just flowin now huh :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 10 2009, 12:50 PM~15936651
> *rides are looking real good E!
> i see that gel pen work is just flowin now huh :biggrin:
> *



Yeah, thats what I noticed.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 10 2009, 09:32 AM~15936502
> *heres a couple things i been working on, the escalade is my 11 year old sons.
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE SUM NICE LOOKN RIDES BRO  I LIKE THE 64 IMPY SPECIALY


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks fellas..... gel pens are great lol


yeah the monte is a die cast with a resin ls clip.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 1 2009, 10:40 PM~15834550
> *hear ya go
> 
> 
> ...



Wow nice Homie 

Love tha top.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 10 2009, 06:38 PM~15939490
> *Wow nice Homie
> 
> Love tha top.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 10 2009, 01:50 PM~15936651
> *rides are looking real good E!
> i see that gel pen work is just flowin now huh :biggrin:
> *


X2 THE PEN WORK IS NICE BRO!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 10 2009, 09:32 AM~15936502
> *heres a couple things i been working on, the escalade is my 11 year old sons.
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: :0 niiiicccceee! :biggrin: by hand? i mean the pinstripe


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Dec 11 2009, 10:10 PM~15953476
> *:uh:  :0    niiiicccceee!  :biggrin:  by hand?  i mean the pinstripe
> *


yeah with gel pens


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 29 2007, 01:21 PM~8000858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 10 2009, 07:32 AM~15936502
> *heres a couple things i been working on, the escalade is my 11 year old sons.
> 
> 
> ...


some nice shit homie :0


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

been pretty bust with the holidays and all so i aint been doing much. i did get some foiling done on the monte though..









And again thanks to lowandbeyond for the wheels for this think let fit quiet nice. now just need to put in mass time on this beast...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 29 2009, 02:19 PM~16123966
> *been pretty bust with the holidays and all so i aint been doing much. i did get some foiling done on the monte though..
> 
> 
> ...


that monte looks sweet bro and the lincoln too


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 30 2009, 12:19 AM~16123966
> *been pretty bust with the holidays and all so i aint been doing much. i did get some foiling done on the monte though..
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Projects.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 29 2009, 05:19 PM~16123966
> *been pretty bust with the holidays and all so i aint been doing much. i did get some foiling done on the monte though..
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good homie !


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

oh my god are you serious what a line up, a sick opened up luxury sport and a late model lincoln ?!?!?! :0 great werk man dats all I can say :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks guys!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 29 2009, 03:19 PM~16123966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: never seen the white TC before


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

finished up this curbside real quick...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

always nice work in this thread!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 10 2010, 08:31 PM~16572098
> *finished up this curbside real quick...
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Six Fo Homie...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 10 2010, 11:34 AM~16572118
> *always nice work in this thread!
> *


X2. :0


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks guys


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 10 2010, 02:31 PM~16572098
> *finished up this curbside real quick...
> 
> 
> ...




looks real good E  gettin real good with them gel pens i see


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 10 2010, 03:18 PM~16572437
> *looks real good E   gettin real good with them gel pens i see
> *


x2 nice work homie!!!


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

awesome work man!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks again guys


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Whats up! :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Nov 11 2008, 03:36 PM~12125942
> *  :tears:    :tears:    :tears:    :tears:    :tears:    :tears:    :tears:
> !!!</span>
> *



Tough year in '09 huh?

AFC North Sweep! Who-Dey!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 16 2010, 10:54 PM~16633769
> *Whats up! :biggrin:
> *


just tryin to stay out this dammn snow :cheesy: 

what ya think so far man? hope i do it justice. :biggrin: :420:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes:  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet bro.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

No towncar models?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 17 2010, 09:10 AM~16638287
> *No towncar models?
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 17 2010, 08:58 AM~16638420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i thought. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

U still aint done with that lincoln? :uh: :0


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 17 2010, 05:02 PM~16641409
> *U still aint done with that lincoln?  :uh:  :0
> *


man that build has been touchy...lol. i tinker with it every now and then. still need to go some things to finish


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Cant wait to see er done. Ive had that thing for YEARS. It looks way better now than it ever has. Lol.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 16 2010, 11:51 PM~16635609
> *just tryin to stay out this dammn snow :cheesy:
> 
> what ya think so far man? hope i do it justice. :biggrin:  :420:
> ...


Cool as hell! You ready for the Picnic?!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 17 2010, 06:52 PM~16642359
> *Cool as hell! You ready for the Picnic?!
> *


yep :biggrin: hopefully no rain this year


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

i got mine today...thanks homie!!!


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

That one car in tha pic , that has tha measuring thing for hydros is dope.
u make tha measruing stand yourself?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $woop_@Feb 20 2010, 05:59 PM~16671526
> *That one car in tha pic , that has tha measuring thing for hydros is dope.
> u make tha measruing stand yourself?
> *


what thid one? it came with a hopper i years ago.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lol. The 63's with the bigass weight in the trunk and the boom box
switch box.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

yup! that thing hops like a bitch


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

anyone interested in this... trades ... cash...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got a the foiling done on this monte, now on to the interior


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 shit looks sick E :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 10 2010, 10:14 PM~16854184
> *:0  shit looks sick E :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 10 2010, 07:22 PM~16854273
> *X2 :thumbsup:
> *


x3 :cheesy:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

THANKS GUYS... HOPE TOO FINISH UP SOON


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 11 2010, 04:10 AM~16854127
> *got a the foiling done on this monte, now on to the interior
> 
> 
> ...



DANG Nice bro


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 11 2010, 04:10 AM~16854127
> *got a the foiling done on this monte, now on to the interior
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this looks very nice bro!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Mar 11 2010, 09:59 AM~16860175
> *looks good
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I love those Revell Monte C's............ It would be kool if they came out with some more '77 rides !


Your Monte C looks good homie !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

couple more pics


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Get ur turn lever fixed yet? :0


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 12 2010, 07:34 PM~16873318
> *Get ur turn lever fixed yet?  :0
> *


yes sir i and i thank you VERY much.... i got some stuff together for ya just aint sent yet..... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 12 2010, 04:41 PM~16873393
> *yes sir i and i thank you VERY much.... i got some stuff together for ya just aint sent yet.....  :biggrin:
> *


i thank someones told me that b4? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 12 2010, 08:28 PM~16873827
> *i thank someones told me that b4?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :420: ........ :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 20 2010, 07:40 PM~16673315
> *yup! that thing hops like a bitch
> *


what 63? I miss out on everything... Hey monte's look clean as fuck.. your towncars are hot as well....when things get better, I got to have a town car and a big body in the ole collection...... whats the game on the fords? buy two limo's diecast, and then modify?
or will one do it?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 13 2010, 04:49 PM~16880927
> *what 63?  I miss out on everything...  Hey monte's look clean as fuck.. your towncars are hot as well....when things get better, I got to have a town car and a big body in the ole collection...... whats the game on the fords? buy two limo's diecast, and then modify?
> or will one do it?
> *


thanks bro... the 63 came out like 14 years ago from matisto, i will try to post a pic up in abit. ..... and you only need one tc limo too do it


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

finally finished this monte up.... its a car from here in the nati that has always been one of my favorite rides.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

love that plaque you flyin back there :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 7 2010, 09:26 PM~17127102
> *love that plaque you flyin back there :biggrin:
> *


just might have a couple extra pm me :biggrin: ... if there is demand i can get as many as i need


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

76MC LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!!! THAT IS A BADASS PLAQUE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks guys


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice monte bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

beautiful job homie !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 7 2010, 09:24 PM~17127081
> *finally finished this monte up.... its a car from here in the nati that has always been one of my favorite rides.
> 
> 
> ...





this ride is sick E :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 7 2010, 06:46 PM~17127343
> *76MC LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!!!  THAT IS A BADASS PLAQUE!!! :biggrin:
> *



If you had the right tool you could slice off 4 or 5 plaques off that 1! :biggrin: Still baddass tho...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 7 2010, 10:50 PM~17128229
> *If you had the right tool you could slice off 4 or 5 plaques off that 1! :biggrin: Still baddass tho...
> *


yeah... they were supposed to be cut out of a thinner material, but they did the wrong size. but that just the first batch :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

took a couple outside pic's today


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

next up on the bench is to finish up this rat rod that i have been tinkering with for almost 2 years now off and on.....


















and my 11 year olds Escalade that he has been working on, am pretty proud of him on this. usually he wants me with him every time he works on it. but the other night he spent 2.5 hours in the basement building on his own. (btw he choose to paint it in his school colors)


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 15 2010, 05:10 PM~17203429
> *next up on the bench is to finish up this rat rod that i have been tinkering with for almost 2 years now off and on.....
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! and tell your son to keep it up!!!! the future DYNASTY famly!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 15 2010, 05:10 PM~17203429
> *next up on the bench is to finish up this rat rod that i have been tinkering with for almost 2 years now off and on.....
> 
> 
> ...




that rat looks real good,and tell your boy,hes got a spot in dynasty when hes ready


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 15 2010, 06:54 PM~17204392
> *that rat looks real good,and tell your boy,hes got a spot in dynasty when hes ready
> *


thanks guys.... and jeff i will let him no :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 15 2010, 04:26 PM~17203565
> *nice!!  and tell your son to keep it up!!!!  the future DYNASTY famly!!!
> *



Thats real ! Great job fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they all look good .. tell the boy good job


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

JR is almost better than SR. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 15 2010, 04:10 PM~17203429
> *next up on the bench is to finish up this rat rod that i have been tinkering with for almost 2 years now off and on.....
> 
> 
> ...




I'VE BEEN DYING TO SEE THAT RAT ROD DONE, AND YOUR SONS ESCALADE IS SICK. GREAT WORK IN HERE BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2010, 11:18 AM~17211743
> *JR is almost better than SR.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: ...................


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 16 2010, 03:21 PM~17213157
> *I'VE BEEN DYING TO SEE THAT RAT ROD DONE, AND YOUR SONS ESCALADE IS SICK. GREAT WORK IN HERE BRO!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

found a little time to get the too the bench. for the first time in to long. put in alittle time on the 29 ford.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweeeeeet and gangsta !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD ERIC!!! ANY WORD ON THE THIN DYNASTY PLAQUES???


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 28 2010, 03:46 PM~17331395
> *LOOKS GOOD ERIC!!! ANY WORD ON THE THIN DYNASTY PLAQUES???
> *


well yes and no....lol called on monday and they never remade them so now waiting for call they ready


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 27 2010, 11:49 PM~17326972
> *found a little time to get the too the bench.  for the first time in to long. put in alittle time on the 29 ford.
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET! :cheesy:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 29 2010, 12:22 AM~17336786
> *SWEET! :cheesy:
> *


thanks!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 28 2010, 02:49 AM~17326972
> *found a little time to get the too the bench.  for the first time in to long. put in alittle time on the 29 ford.
> 
> 
> ...






this is mean lookin, all you need now, is a dynasty garage decal on the doors and your good :cheesy:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

make in some progres, tryin to weather something for the time. and made a custom grill


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

scratch built a gas tank, added some more weathering, and finished the grill


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 2 2010, 11:00 AM~17364800
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Homie that looks menacing ! I dig your style bro ! Keep us posted !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 2 2010, 12:00 PM~17364800
> *scratch built a gas tank, added some more weathering, and finished the grill
> 
> 
> ...





thats sick E, real nice work on that grill too


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

LOOKS BADASS E!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE WORK.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thankya thankya :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 2 2010, 12:00 PM~17364800
> *scratch built a gas tank, added some more weathering, and finished the grill
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice looking build!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

bad ass E.. i got some rust powder if you want some for it


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 2 2010, 03:02 PM~17365857
> *bad ass E.. i got some rust powder if you want some for it
> *


YOU ALSO HAVE A 70 FOR HIM TOO!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

this build is COOL BRO!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 2 2010, 03:08 PM~17365887
> *YOU ALSO HAVE A 70 FOR HIM TOO!!!
> *


yes he does... thanks homie!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 2 2010, 03:15 PM~17365928
> *yes he does... thanks homie!!!!
> *


HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ANYTHING BROTHER!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 2 2010, 03:32 PM~17366041
> *HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ANYTHING BROTHER!!
> *


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 29 2010, 11:31 AM~17339736
> *this is mean lookin, all you need now, is a dynasty garage decal on the doors and your good :cheesy:
> *


liking this idea homie......

wonder what my boy Tone is up too :wave: think i may just have to hit him up :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

latest project on the bench, one of these maybe i will finish something!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 15 2010, 02:40 PM~18053811
> *latest project on the bench, one of these maybe i will finish something!
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good nice BB. What color(s) you going with.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 28 2010, 01:49 AM~17326972
> *found a little time to get the too the bench.  for the first time in to long. put in alittle time on the 29 ford.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 15 2010, 12:40 PM~18053811
> *latest project on the bench, one of these maybe i will finish something!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 15 2010, 02:40 PM~18053811
> *latest project on the bench, one of these maybe i will finish something!
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH ERIK!!! DO WERK SON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 15 2010, 02:43 PM~18053833
> *Looks good nice BB.  What color(s) you going with.
> *


NOT SET ON ANYTHING YET... BUT KINDA LEANING TOWARDDS A TERRA COTA W/ PEANUTT BUTTER TOP

THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 15 2010, 03:22 PM~18054152
> *NOT SET ON ANYTHING YET... BUT KINDA LEANING TOWARDDS A TERRA COTA W/ PEANUTT BUTTER TOP
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 15 2010, 02:22 PM~18054152
> *NOT SET ON ANYTHING YET... BUT KINDA LEANING TOWARDDS A TERRA COTA W/ PEANUTT BUTTER TOP!
> 
> *



That BB will be sick with those colors on it ! I can see it now locked up sittin' high, then drop it ! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 15 2010, 04:52 PM~18054907
> *That BB will be sick with those colors on it ! I can see it now locked up sittin' high, then drop it !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir i will def be sittin pretty :biggrin: just might be hittin ya up for some very suttle decals too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 15 2010, 02:40 PM~18053811
> *latest project on the bench, one of these maybe i will finish something!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 


shits gonna be sick E


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 15 2010, 04:04 PM~18055016
> *yes sir i will def be sittin pretty :biggrin:  just might be hittin ya up for some very suttle decals too.
> *



If you paint it like you said, I can lay you out with some sick pinstripe decals.{real subtle like... :biggrin: }


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good bro an its funny case i pulled my big body ot today and started it


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jul 16 2010, 03:18 AM~18059448
> *lookin good bro an its funny case i pulled my big body ot today and started it
> *


build off!!!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lol.. i just painted mine black


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

cutty on the bench.........


















and an oldie that got brought back from the dead last night.























:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 30 2010, 10:44 AM~18184162
> *cutty on the bench.........
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Erik!!!! the patterens are tight on the cutty!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Saweeeeet !!! I love that Cutty !!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 31 2010, 02:32 AM~18188895
> *Saweeeeet !!! I love that Cutty !!!
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 30 2010, 08:44 AM~18184162
> *cutty on the bench.........
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bro getting down with the resin


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 15 2010, 02:40 PM~18053811
> *latest project on the bench, one of these maybe i will finish something!
> 
> 
> ...


If thats the one I think it is, damn shes looking fine.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good e


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks all hopeing to get some more work done today


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

how was the westside pinic bro???


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

GOOD TIMES BRO. YOU WILL HAVE TO COME DOWN NEXT YEAR


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 2 2010, 12:09 PM~18206364
> *GOOD TIMES BRO. YOU WILL HAVE TO COME DOWN NEXT YEAR
> *


Sorry I didn't have time to bullshit with ya. Busy as hell with the cooking. Next year ima let someone else handle that stuff! hehe.

Man that was cool to let me have the 76 model. I cant believe the detail in that thing. My son loves it also, he's 7 and he said he wants to start building model cars too. 

Thanks again and next year I WILL have time to kick it!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Aug 2 2010, 01:55 PM~18206734
> *Sorry I didn't have time to bullshit with ya. Busy as hell with the cooking. Next year ima let someone else handle that stuff! hehe.
> 
> Man that was cool to let me have the 76 model. I cant believe the detail in that thing. My son loves it also, he's 7 and he said he wants to start building model cars too.
> ...


not a problem bro. had a great time once again at the picnic. thanks for yous guys putting it on year after year.

hope ya enjoy the replica and hell yeah BUY YOUR BOY A MODEL.... its a great hobby for the youth  hit up hobby lobby :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 2 2010, 12:09 PM~18206364
> *GOOD TIMES BRO. YOU WILL HAVE TO COME DOWN NEXT YEAR
> *


Me too, I'ma have to get there next year! get my eat on... :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 2 2010, 03:12 PM~18207257
> *Me too, I'ma have to get there next year! get my eat on... :biggrin:
> 
> *


yes you do...... check out the pics from this year

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=512988&st=440


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 2 2010, 01:47 PM~18207061
> *not a problem bro.  had a great time once again at the picnic.  thanks for yous guys putting it on year after year.
> 
> hope ya enjoy the replica and hell yeah BUY YOUR BOY A MODEL....  its a great hobby for the youth   hit up hobby lobby :biggrin:
> *


I might have to hit you up for some tips...no ****...

My boy is 7 so what skill level should I buy for him? Do they make some that are made for beginers?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 2 2010, 01:09 PM~18206364
> *GOOD TIMES BRO. YOU WILL HAVE TO COME DOWN NEXT YEAR
> *


YEA IM GONNA HAVE TO HITCH A RIDE WITH PAT NEXT YEAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Aug 4 2010, 03:18 PM~18227428
> *I might have to hit you up for some tips...no ****...
> 
> My boy is 7 so what skill level should I buy for him? Do they make some that are made for beginers?
> *


start him out with some snap kits.... they all have skill levels on the box and snap kits are a 1

more than willing to help if ya need it :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

more cutty progress


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats just badass!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 4 2010, 03:55 PM~18227732
> *Thats just badass!!
> *


  thanks bro!!!!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 4 2010, 03:19 PM~18227448
> *YEA IM GONNA HAVE TO HITCH A RIDE WITH PAT NEXT YEAR!!! :biggrin:
> *


most def.... thinking of maybe trying to make it some sort of LIL get together. there are a lot of cats on hear from the midwest. if i could just get people off there ass it would cool. also we all build low lows (for the most part) cant think of a better place to show them off. :biggrin: just a thought


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 4 2010, 05:03 PM~18228341
> *most def.... thinking of maybe trying to make it some sort of LIL get together.  there are a lot of cats on hear from the midwest.  if i could just get people off there ass it would cool.  also we all build low lows (for the most part) cant think of a better place to show them off.  :biggrin:  just a thought
> *


 :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

finished up the cutty over the week end now just need to get some pics uploaded. also re tooled a mustang the i built a long time ago. turned pretty sweet.... hopefully pics of both tomorrow.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 25 2010, 09:09 PM~18406805
> *finished up the cutty over the week end now just need to get some pics uploaded. also re tooled a mustang the i built a long time ago. turned pretty sweet.... hopefully pics of both tomorrow.
> *


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 26 2010, 01:11 PM~18412045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


<span style=\'font-family:algerian\'>"Cuttylicious !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"</span>


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 26 2010, 08:11 PM~18412045
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sick build and plaque bro.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 26 2010, 05:25 PM~18413415
> *Sick build and plaque bro.
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they all look good..


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 3 2010, 03:28 PM~18479374
> *they all look good..
> *


thanks homie.... and thanks again for the hook up on the cutty, glad i could actually do something with it


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

been workin on alitttle somethin different for once. building this Torino, got it about 90% done. just need to finish up alittle in the engine bay and add some plates to it. (sorry for the crappy cell pics)


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice looking builds up in here!!  LOVE that cutty bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 13 2010, 05:11 PM~18556504
> *been workin on alitttle somethin different for once. building this Torino, got it about 90% done. just need to finish up alittle in the engine bay and add some plates to it. (sorry for the crappy cell pics)
> 
> 
> ...




looks sick E!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks Jeff and jr. :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice..


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 26 2010, 08:11 PM~18412045
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE BRO  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 13 2010, 05:09 PM~18557071
> *looks sick E!
> *


x 2 !...........


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 14 2010, 12:10 PM~18563820
> *x 2 !...........
> *


  :


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

done!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

THATS CLEAN!!!!   
Nice job bro!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 15 2010, 11:52 AM~18574475
> *done!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


that looks great bro! reminds me of the bullit 68 mustang


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 14 2008, 03:08 PM~9692986
> *here you go...
> 
> 
> ...


a homie were can I get one from


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Sep 15 2010, 10:48 PM~18579061
> *a homie were can I get one from
> *


WHAT??????????


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 15 2010, 11:52 AM~18574475
> *done!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Homie that's a sick build !



I could see that on an under cover Police show on T.V. !!!!!!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 16 2010, 11:27 AM~18582328
> *Homie that's a sick build !
> I could see that on an under cover Police show on T.V. !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


thanks tony!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

whats on the bench now??????

a little custom creation combining a old bug and the testors Vantastic kit.









here in the ruffer stages 









and a 67 impala that started painting up.. i have since added a fade at the bottom


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE BRO!! THAT BUG IS GONNA BE SICK!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice projects fam ! I'm diggin' that bug !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks fellas.... long way to go the bug though


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 27 2010, 08:00 PM~18672753
> *whats on the bench now??????
> 
> a little custom creation combining a old bug and the testors Vantastic kit.
> ...



Good idea


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 27 2010, 05:02 PM~18674227
> *Good idea
> *


ha... its what happens when you smoke a little to much of that green. :420:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD ERIK...IM DIGGIN THAT 67!!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOOL BUG :thumbsup: WHAT DO YOU CALL IT?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 27 2010, 11:06 PM~18674247
> *ha... its what happens when you smoke a little to much of that green. :420:
> *


Never to much


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 27 2010, 12:00 PM~18672753
> *whats on the bench now??????
> 
> a little custom creation combining a old bug and the testors Vantastic kit.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 27 2010, 06:17 PM~18674829
> *KOOL BUG :thumbsup: WHAT DO YOU CALL IT?
> *


BUGGIN' OUT


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 27 2010, 05:06 PM~18674247
> *ha... its what happens when you smoke a little to much of that green. :420:
> *



Cool name bro and you can never smoke to much green.  :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 28 2010, 09:59 AM~18680174
> *Cool name bro and you can never smoke to much green.    :biggrin:
> *


 :420: :420: :420:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic+Sep 27 2010, 01:00 PM~18672753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit that is badass...

I was thinking you might call it Bug Bomb.

Part bug and the other half looks like an old school bomb.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 28 2010, 09:49 PM~18686258
> *Holy shit that is badass...
> 
> I was thinking you might call it Bug Bomb.
> ...


NICE.....i kinda like that :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

finished 70 Monte


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

also about 90% done with the big body. will have finished tonight!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 30 2010, 09:28 AM~19457305
> *also about 90% done with the big body. will have finished tonight!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice..... what allleft to do ?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 30 2010, 11:31 AM~19457317
> *nice..... what allleft to do ?
> *


head lights, wash on the grill, glue on bumper, redo side glass...... thats about it :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 30 2010, 09:34 AM~19457326
> *head lights, wash on the grill, glue on bumper, redo side glass...... thats about it :biggrin:
> *


cool ...dont forget ko's


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lol...i didnt notice bumper but noticed ko's lol


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 30 2010, 11:35 AM~19457330
> *cool ...dont forget ko's
> *


ya them too...lmao. i was just about to go back and edit that. but ya had to call me out on it :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ive forgot mine mine to ...lol... always last


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 30 2010, 11:37 AM~19457347
> *ive forgot mine mine to ...lol... always last
> *


now if only i had some gold 2 bar k/o's :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 30 2010, 08:28 AM~19457305
> *also about 90% done with the big body. will have finished tonight!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Are the bumpers foiled or did you send them out for chrome?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 30 2010, 01:50 PM~19458791
> *now if only i had some gold 2 bar k/o's :biggrin:
> *


HEY BRO I GOT SOME GOLD 2BARS ILL SEND WITH THE GOLD RIMS


----------



## crooks (Oct 3, 2010)

wer could i get them rims on that 70 Monte???


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 30 2010, 10:26 AM~19457293
> *finished 70 Monte
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great bro


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Monte looks good bro :thumbsup: , like the trunk set up and the nose up stance.


How did you do the front end, looks like a modified donk kit front end ?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 30 2010, 05:14 PM~19459674
> *Are the bumpers foiled or did you send them out for chrome?
> *


its all foiling....wish i could have afforded to plate them


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crooks_@Dec 30 2010, 09:40 PM~19461465
> *wer could i get them rims on that 70 Monte???
> *


believe they came with a 70 impala kit. they have pegasus tires


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Dec 30 2010, 11:30 PM~19462582
> *Monte looks good bro :thumbsup: , like the trunk set up and the nose up stance.
> How did you do the front end, looks like a modified donk kit front end ?
> *


it all from the kit. i didnt do anything to it


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm diggin that Caddy bro ! Nice color choice too !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks bro....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

caddy is done!!!!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

NICE


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks bro!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> caddy is done!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigjsick (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice Caddy Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie you out did yourself on that Caddy build !

It looks fantastic. Nice touch with the door windows ... :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 5 2011, 10:04 AM~19508918
> *Homie you out did yourself on that Caddy build !
> 
> It looks fantastic. Nice touch with the door windows ...  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Trend.... much apperciated!!!!


Hers thr finished Ratrod... to bad the pics suck!!!!! i will get better ones.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

better pics


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

BADASS ERIK!!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 6 2011, 04:54 PM~19522218
> *BADASS ERIK!!!!!
> *


thanks bro.... i just glad its finally done :biggrin: lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

for the Fam and some bad builds bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 6 2011, 01:14 PM~19521941
> *better pics
> 
> 
> ...


im diggin this build its clean as fuck! much props homie


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:wow: rat rod & Caddy are on point homie!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks fellas... much apperciated!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

a curbside Rivi, i started on. the the front windshield pilers was broke so i implanted one from a parts box body.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good bro i like ur builds


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 18 2011, 02:07 PM~19629901
> *a curbside Rivi,  i started on. the the front windshield pilers was broke so i implanted one from a parts box body.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 4 2011, 05:22 PM~19498927
> *caddy is done!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Damn nice 

Cant wait to build one...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Very Nice :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 4 2011, 08:22 AM~19498927
> *caddy is done!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i got a couple from beto.....you used the caprice kit right? what about headlight lenses?!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 18 2011, 10:15 PM~19633616
> *i got a couple from beto.....you used the caprice kit right? what about headlight lenses?!
> *


actually use a impala ss kit. i made my lense from clear plastic. just gently heated it to bend with a lighter.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Yo this is a hot topic.. from the front page to the last.. the big body, the rat.
the monte. the cutty.. its all hot stuff.. you took all the Bug out of that vW..lol
how is that 67 coming along? :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 19 2011, 12:50 PM~19638378
> *Yo this is a hot topic.. from the front page to the last.. the big body, the rat.
> the monte.  the cutty.. its all hot stuff..  you took all the Bug out of that vW..lol
> how is that 67 coming along? :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Alot Bro!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: That 67 is heading to jeffs house :angry:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got the foiling done last night. but when i went to put on all the chrome on. one of the bumper pieces went MIA...... if anyone has this kit in a parts box Please let me no....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

whats on my bench at the moment


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

You getting down, bro. Keep doing your thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 28 2011, 09:08 AM~19720949
> *whats on my bench at the moment
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! that bug is cool as hell too!!!
did you get them parts i sent ya yet?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 28 2011, 10:34 AM~19721049
> *nice!! that bug is cool as  hell too!!!
> did you get them parts i sent ya yet?
> *


yes i got them yesterday.... sorry ment to let ya no...... thanks bro!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 28 2011, 10:08 AM~19720949
> *whats on my bench at the moment
> 
> 
> ...



Bug is bad ass!! I really like the Rivi though. You can just send it to me  Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 28 2011, 11:21 AM~19721339
> *Bug is bad ass!! I really like the Rivi though. You can just send it to me  Thanks!! :biggrin:
> *


sure as long as ya send a M O for $35 bucks first....lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 28 2011, 11:31 AM~19721396
> *sure as long as ya send a M O for $35 bucks first....lol
> *



:0 That will get me that Rivi? :happysad: If I had the cash bro, It would be in the mail right now! :happysad:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 28 2011, 11:34 AM~19721414
> *:0 That will get me that Rivi?  :happysad:  If I had the cash bro, It would be in the mail right now! :happysad:
> *


yeah it would..... but that only cause it aint done.... once its done the price would proble go^^^^^^^^^^^^^ uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 20 2011, 09:35 AM~19648326
> *got the foiling done last night. but when i went to put on all the chrome on. one of the bumper pieces went MIA...... if anyone has this kit in a parts box Please let me no....
> 
> 
> ...


 what piece is missing from the buick?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 28 2011, 08:08 AM~19720949
> *whats on my bench at the moment
> 
> 
> ...


nice! I like that roof cut.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 4 2011, 10:22 AM~19498927
> *caddy is done!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

great work bro!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 28 2011, 03:12 PM~19722806
> *what piece is missing from the buick?
> *


not missing anything anymore THANKS TO JERAL for the getting me the piece i needed :biggrin:

thanks to everyone else for the kind words :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 28 2011, 02:43 PM~19723022
> *not missing anything anymore THANKS TO JERAL for the getting me the piece i needed :biggrin:
> 
> thanks to everyone else for the kind words :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 4 2011, 08:22 AM~19498927
> *caddy is done!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: DAM................


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer+Jan 28 2011, 06:17 PM~19724151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GUYS!!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Finished Rivi :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 1 2011, 09:54 AM~19755569
> *Finished Rivi :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


diggin the rivi homie nice! :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice work striping that interior man. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

big change since you bought it.. looks good


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Feb 1 2011, 12:57 PM~19755586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah it is.... thanks for finding it for me :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got a couple non camera phone pics of buggin' out


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 1 2011, 11:57 AM~19755592
> *nice work striping that interior man.  :thumbsup:
> *


X2, thats what I ws thinkin'. Solid rivi homie !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got a couple non camera phone pics of buggin' out

















rivi came out sweet !! but im diggin this bug for real!! :cheesy:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 1 2011, 04:37 PM~19757172
> *got a couple non camera phone pics of buggin' out
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro..... think i gonna start puttin in some work on this thing real soon


----------



## squeeze (Jan 29, 2011)

your cars are sick man! nicee


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

my son finshed up his Escalade over the week end. this is his first build!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

I PUT IN SOME TIME ON THE CANDY CADDY.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:wow: good builds up in here bro. keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Excellent bro ! I wish my sons would build !

That Caddy is absolutely sick !!!!!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 7 2011, 09:37 PM~20038019
> *Excellent bro ! I wish my sons would build !
> 
> That Caddy is absolutely sick !!!!!!!!
> *


he is ready to start his next kit already.... :biggrin: but ya its a pretty cool father son time.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

started mocking up the trunk and workin on the guts.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

HELL yeah!! I see a grand slam with that one!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 10 2011, 09:07 AM~20057538
> *HELL yeah!! I see a grand slam with that one!!
> *


X2!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 10 2011, 07:01 AM~20057515
> *started mocking up the trunk and workin on the guts.
> 
> 
> ...


damm this is beautiful.. I love the pumps..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thats badass!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks fellas!!!!!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Damn that Caddy looks good bro! Love that color! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 10 2011, 05:15 PM~20060329
> *Damn that Caddy looks good bro! Love that color!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro.. its about 2 bottles worth of nail polish :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 11 2011, 09:00 AM~20066213
> *thanks bro.. its about 2 bottles worth of nail polish :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S whassup!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

about 90% done!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 10 2011, 01:04 PM~20059867
> *damm this is beautiful.. I love the pumps..
> *


 pump's pump's pump's... and the dash board and door panels.. sweet..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 21 2011, 10:59 AM~20142028
> *about 90% done!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

THanks homies!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

killer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow looks great dude. cant wait for final pics!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Mar 21 2011, 05:23 PM~20144112
> *wow looks great dude. cant wait for final pics!
> *


x2 !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Mar 21 2011, 06:23 PM~20144112
> *wow looks great dude. cant wait for final pics!
> *


And Here They Are.....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 22 2011, 07:58 AM~20149679
> *And Here They Are.....
> 
> 
> ...



Man I love this Caddy bro ! Fantastic build !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bro that caddy made the mag cover in record time ! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 22 2011, 10:21 AM~20150032
> *Bro that caddy made the mag cover in record time !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HELLZ YA!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

nice!!!! could have made a cover with the "battle of the ohio cadillac's!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 22 2011, 04:44 PM~20152653
> *nice!!!!  could have made a cover with the "battle of the ohio cadillac's!!!" :biggrin:
> *


that woulda been


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 22 2011, 03:44 PM~20152653
> *nice!!!!  could have made a cover with the "battle of the ohio cadillac's!!!" :biggrin:
> *



Great Idea !!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 :cheesy: thanks alot tone!!!! that right there is badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds are lookin good in here :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 22 2011, 06:29 PM~20153828
> *:0  :cheesy: thanks alot tone!!!! that right there is badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


No problem bro !


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

the caddy is looking real good, This may be a dumb question, but how are you guys chroming all the suspension parts and frames?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 22 2011, 05:12 PM~20152855
> *Great Idea !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET.... OHIO PUTTIN IT DOWN!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 22 2011, 08:28 PM~20154274
> *Builds are lookin good in here :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS PANCHO :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 22 2011, 09:20 PM~20154725
> *the caddy is looking real good, This may be a dumb question, but how are you guys chroming all the suspension parts and frames?
> *


I USED ALCLAD, BARE METAL FOIL AND TESTORS CHROM SILVER.... THE FRAME IS FOIL.... HOPE IT HELPS!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks! I was looking at the alclad, was not sure of the outcome, this helps me now. Great work!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 23 2011, 03:57 PM~20161394
> *Thanks! I was looking at the alclad, was not sure of the outcome, this helps me now. Great work!
> *


THANKS MAN.... AND GOOD LUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That caddy is sik brotha. :wow: top notch work erik.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

for you fam !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 12 2011, 09:03 AM~20317858
> *for you fam !
> 
> 
> ...


thankya Bro!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 22 2011, 04:58 AM~20149679
> *And Here They Are.....
> 
> 
> ...



Big props to Regalistic!!! Bad ass Caddy right here ready to cruise the Blvd!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 12 2011, 04:05 PM~20320598
> *Big props to Regalistic!!! Bad ass Caddy right here ready to cruise the Blvd!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YA BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 12 2011, 02:57 PM~20320545
> *thankya Bro!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

finished 63....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: Bro that '63 turned out REAL nice !
I really love that trunk layout !


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Stripin set it off.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2011, 09:10 AM~20421729
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Bro that '63 turned out REAL nice !
> I really love that trunk layout !
> *


THANKS FAM!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2011, 07:10 AM~20421729
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Bro that '63 turned out REAL nice !
> I really love that trunk layout !
> *


x2!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 26 2011, 12:34 PM~20423826
> *x2!!!
> *


X3 :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

looks sweet....now whats the hook up on one of them dynasty stickers for my truck...lol... how much???


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 26 2011, 04:33 PM~20424245
> *looks sweet....now whats the hook up on one of them dynasty stickers for my truck...lol... how much???
> *


i will make up another batch here in the next few days.... i send ya one or two :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

reworked an old 63 from back in the day...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: thats gangsta right there homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 26 2011, 06:03 AM~20421704
> *finished 63....
> 
> 
> ...


that looks clean homie! :wow: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 26 2011, 03:57 PM~20424406
> *i will make up another batch here in the next few days.... i send ya one or two :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: crome please... :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> finished 63....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 23 2011, 10:25 AM~20609239
> *:dunno: crome please... :happysad:
> *


I WILL CUT SOME THIS WEEK


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 26 2011, 06:03 AM~20421704
> *finished 63....
> 
> 
> ...


MY BAD,, I THOUGHT i COMMENTED ON THESE 63'S LAST WEEK..
NICE ASS CARS..


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

all blue or chrome spokes........??????


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice !!!!!!!!!!! for a minute i thought i was looking at a real car !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 25 2011, 01:36 PM~20626448
> *all blue or chrome spokes........??????
> 
> 
> ...


Chrome for sure bad ass build!!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

63's came out real clean.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 25 2011, 02:36 PM~20626448
> *all blue or chrome spokes........??????
> 
> 
> ...


blue


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good bro..give me a call when you get time


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks guys for the kind words on the 63's!!!and the advice on the 29.....i wanted to get some work done on it last night, but that ended when a big ass tree branch came crashing through the ceiling of one of the kids rooms last night.... everyone is ok but the house....althought it was about 4 ft. from my daughters head...scary shit!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 25 2011, 01:16 PM~20626683
> *Chrome for sure bad ass build!!!
> *


x2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 25 2011, 03:36 PM~20626448
> *all blue or chrome spokes........??????
> 
> 
> ...





tough call, they both look good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 26 2011, 10:44 AM~20632223
> *thanks guys for the kind words on the 63's!!!and the advice on the 29.....i wanted to get some work done on it last night, but  that ended when a big ass tree branch came crashing through the ceiling of one of the kids rooms last night.... everyone is ok but the house....althought it was about 4 ft. from my daughters head...scary shit!
> *





:wow: damn bro! hope everyone is cool


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 26 2011, 06:36 PM~20635114
> *:wow:  damn bro! hope everyone is cool
> *


yeah man everyone is cool...posted a photo over on fb... check it out


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i have made a little progress on the 29.... still lots to do


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

regalistic said:


> i have made a little progress on the 29.... still lots to do


That has that kool factor look to it.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> That has that kool factor look to it.


 THANKS TREND:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

this project is coming along slowly... had to redo the frame a couple times, ended up having to scratch build one using styrene and some pieces from the parts box. also added some air bags from scaledreams to it. but its finally got the stance i was looking for!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

that is sick!! looks great!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

finished up this caprice last night. just a curbside that i may re visit one day


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

put in some family build time with my boys over the week end...

heres brayden's(age 9) Dodge ram....









collins (age 12) ferrari....

















and my 66 for the paint off...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

66 is tight ...great job ...:thumbsup: can i have it....lol....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> 66 is tight ...great job ...:thumbsup: can i have it....lol....


everything has a price...lol but thanks J


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

regalistic said:


> everything has a price...lol but thanks J


dont have any builds from you yet!!! we'll be talkin


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got the interior done on the 66...although i think i may add some seat belts. now just final assembly and she's done!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

regalistic said:


> got the interior done on the 66...although i think i may add some seat belts. now just final assembly and she's done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks man!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

this one did come out nice!! nice finish!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> this one did come out nice!! nice finish!


 thanks hock!!! i got some finished pics over in the paint off thread


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thread update.... heres my 66 for the paint off


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

and some progress pics of my 29 rad rod....


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

regalistic said:


> and some progress pics of my 29 rad rod....


That's sick as hell! I've always wanted to make a rat rod just don't know what car to choose haha


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

regalistic said:


> got the interior done on the 66...although i think i may add some seat belts. now just final assembly and she's done!


looks great man. nice color coordinating! very clean too


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

regalistic said:


> and some progress pics of my 29 rad rod....


damn, this mutha is SICK.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

that 29 rat does look good ! Cool set up


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks everyone for the comps!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

FINISHED


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

nice brother!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

93FULLSIZE said:


> nice brother!!!!


 thanks brother!!!....bu will be seein it up close here in a couple weeks


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

whats on my bench????? ls elco in the works









on my son collins 360 spyder he just finished...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

All your builds are amazing, but I love the 66!!! As far as seat belts, legally, you only need them in the front. Back seatbelts weren't legally required until Jan 68.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Both look great bro ! That '66 is KILLA !!!!!!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks fellas'!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

the car came out fantastic bro!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

65rivi said:


> the car came out fantastic bro!


 thanks rivi


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

TIGHT WORK BRO!!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

so clean!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

builds looking good up in here homie!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Great work up in here Erik! :wow:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i'm feelin the love homies......BIG THANKS!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

stripe work came out nice on the 66!! if i can get my elco to work with me.....maybe i should send it to you for some stripe when/if i finish it?! :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> stripe work came out nice on the 66!! if i can get my elco to work with me.....maybe i should send it to you for some stripe when/if i finish it?! :thumbsup:


WE CAN DO THAT!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Hell yea, that 66 is killin em man love the graffix transition from roof to trunk


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

regalistic said:


> WE CAN DO THAT!


 really?! hell yah!! some more insperation to finish!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> really?! hell yah!! some more insperation to finish!!


 let me no when your ready bro!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

regalistic said:


> let me no when your ready bro!


:h5: will do!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

regalistic said:


> got the interior done on the 66...although i think i may add some seat belts. now just final assembly and she's done!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

a little update on the lsElco


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

the Elco bed looks good! nice setup:thumbsup:
one question: are those gauges on the pumps?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

ya supposed to be....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

regalistic said:


> a little update on the lsElco



NICE!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> NICE!!!!


x2 !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

regalistic said:


> a little update on the lsElco


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

aint been doin a whole lot lately... i did put a little more work into the ls.... and i came up on a radio shack 64, so i had to make some new wheels cause the reg, ones sux.... only started one so far, but its light years better than the stock ones


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

regalistic said:


> a little update on the lsElco


 diggin this el camino homie nice build!:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

regalistic said:


> aint been doin a whole lot lately... i did put a little more work into the ls.... and i came up on a radio shack 64, so i had to make some new wheels cause the reg, ones sux.... only started one so far, but its light years better than the stock ones



uffin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

FINISHED....LsElco.... amt elco, streetburner monte carlo doghouse, and ls resin clip.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:LOOOOKING GOOOOD !!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Freaking nice job


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks guys!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

57 i started over the weekend, has scratch built skirts and custom grill so far, and nail polish paint(have cleared ans wet sanded since this pic)


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Nice work homie!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Camino's looking good, bro. That's some sick paint on the '57. Looking good, bro.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

bugs-one said:


> Camino's looking good, bro. That's some sick paint on the '57. Looking good, bro.


thanks bro... i need it to stop raining here so i can get a pic in the sun. i havent been able to get a good pic of the flake action indoors


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I like where that '57 is headed . Clean !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

57 is done!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang homie , you're on a roll ! That '57 turned out real nice.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

regalistic said:


> 57 is done!!!


wow small world except for the grill and wheels it looks like the 57 i painted and sold


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

thats a clean ass mofo:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

clean...elco an '57 came out lookin really nice. :thumbsup::drama:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

regalistic said:


> 57 is done!!!


thats bad!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks !!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

57 looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that 57 is dope! Love the grill and engine! very clean


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks Dig!!!! heres a couple shots out in the sun



















and a old impy that i built, that i updated over the week end with new shoes a black top and trim and a fully wired engine. gonna finish this up tonight


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

started on 48 bomb! so far have only opened up rear door and started working on the pesco's


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

impeccable work as always!!!

those DLO Pescos?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

sinicle said:


> impeccable work as always!!!
> 
> those DLO Pescos?


thanks bro!!! and yes they are from Dlo:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

regalistic said:


> started on 48 bomb! so far have only opened up rear door and started working on the pesco's


wow homie thats gangster!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> wow homie thats gangster!!!:thumbsup:


 thanks


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Thread update...... i re worked this old monte build of mine...


















workin on the set up for the 48...









and starting on a 41 lincoln for a fat fender build over on facebook...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that 48 is BadAss lookin. Great job sofar.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

some great work in here...57 came out sweet! i need to finish mine up...keep up the great work...:thumbsup:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

regalistic said:


> started on 48 bomb! so far have only opened up rear door and started working on the pesco's



FUCKK HOMIE WERE DID YOU GET THIS SET UP OM ME DOGG :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lincoln is sick, but put it on some fat white walls with hub caps....always like the work in here.

Keep it up.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

great work homie, kool set up you got goin' too.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Trikejustclownin said:


> FUCKK HOMIE WERE DID YOU GET THIS SET UP OM ME DOGG :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


I MENT TO PUT WERE DID YOU GET THIS SETUP PM ME DOGG


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

regalistic said:


> Thread update...... i re worked this old monte build of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that 48 is BadAss lookin. Great job sofar.


thanks bro




716 LAYIN LOW said:


> some great work in here...57 came out sweet! i need to finish mine up...keep up the great work...:thumbsup:


thanks fam



Trikejustclownin said:


> FUCKK HOMIE WERE DID YOU GET THIS SET UP OM ME DOGG :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


got from dlostyles




MKD904 said:


> Lincoln is sick, but put it on some fat white walls with hub caps....always like the work in here.
> 
> Keep it up.


thanks big dog!!!!!!!!!



Trendsetta 68 said:


> great work homie, kool set up you got goin' too.


thanks tone!



Trikejustclownin said:


> I MENT TO PUT WERE DID YOU GET THIS SETUP PM ME DOGG


Dlostyles made them


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

almost have the guts done here.... too bad you will bearly be able to see any of it once the body is on it....


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
damn thats nice!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damm that is slick lookin.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


> Damm that is slick lookin.


thanks guys.... i wish i had 50 more sets of these pesco's!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

regalistic said:


> thanks guys.... i wish i had 50 more sets of these pesco's!!!



Shit I wish you'd buy 50 more sets!!:roflmao: I'll have more made up real soon. BTW This things badass bro!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

ALMOST DONE....


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

regalistic said:


> ALMOST DONE....


aweready,tight


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the rides are lookin clean brotha...nice ass work...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Fleeet is DONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a bad ass Bomba.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that sucka is BAD. love the setup


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:sweeet!!!
diggin the dude holdin the dynasty plaque!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

regalistic said:


> Fleeet is DONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

some clean ass builds in here!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks everyone!...... time to figure out whats next!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*Gangsta !*_


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> that sucka is BAD. love the setup


x2! great job!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Buildin a replica of my old 85 regal....


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

regalistic said:


> Buildin a replica of my old 85 regal....


Thats lookin good bro. :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

real nice work homie ! 

one day i'ma build my old '81 .


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

regalistic said:


> Buildin a replica of my old 85 regal....


is the bumper plated chrome or alclad?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> is the bumper plated chrome or alclad?


alclad homie


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice job brotha, wish i could get my alclad to bling like that!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:nice job brotha, wish i could get my alclad to bling like that!!


x2! have you tried the latest alclad clear yet?! i hear its supposed to work out as planned....but at the same time hearing it still dulls and makes it look silver?!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> x2! have you tried the latest alclad clear yet?! i hear its supposed to work out as planned....but at the same time hearing it still dulls and makes it look silver?!


no i havent tried it yet... gonna have to give it a try here soon


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

regalistic said:


> Buildin a replica of my old 85 regal....


forgot to ask as well on the hood...the stock re-worked or the nascar re-worked? i been playin with a stock GN hood tryin to keep the true line all the way up the hood...i have a regal nascar hood formed for the GN, but its a lil short IMO!?


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Wer did u get the hood for the regal


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i just used the kit hood. cut out the scoop and replaced with styrene, then filled with squadron putty. took a few apps of putty though.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Alclad clear works but I only had good results dipping the parts. It still dulls the part a tiny, tiny bit. A lot of model builders use the clear for canopies and they stated that dipping is the way.
Airbrushing made the chromed parts look dull.



regalistic said:


> no i havent tried it yet... gonna have to give it a try here soon


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

regalistic said:


> Fleeet is DONE!!!!!!!!!!!


this skill level 3 with all the extra parts are badass to put together,but can give you hell on the assembly sometimes,your panel came out right homie.All around super finish.Yo take a pic of the homie in front of the models next time with your plaque wey.Thats tight mini plaque by the way.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks bro!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

what i have been workin on lately.... the body is a 41 Lincoln w/ the roof and rear of a 40 ford delivery. it was a pain, but turned out pretty good ... i think. i used DAP Dry-Dex for the filler. then figured i would try my hand at a Tingos style intereior... it was definetly a learning leason. but turned out ok. the dash is done , just not pictured. then have to do the roof of the interior.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm diggin that interior bro !


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:nicoderm:lookin good !!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks fella's


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

beautiful work!! i have a buddy that has a 1:1 thats almot the same as this! he does crazy custom stuff for a living! nice work on the conversion!


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

NIce interior! i love them seats!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

regalistic said:


> i just used the kit hood. cut out the scoop and replaced with styrene, then filled with squadron putty. took a few apps of putty though.


That's what I was about to say. Styrene is the$hit. Been building 15 yrs just started using the material. You can slice and shape it like cheese, it sands great with putty, and it's cheap. That line isn't hard to keep. If you want, tape one side of the hood and do one side At a time, that line will be as sharp as you want it!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

regalistic said:


> what i have been workin on lately.... the body is a 41 Lincoln w/ the roof and rear of a 40 ford delivery. it was a pain, but turned out pretty good ... i think. i used DAP Dry-Dex for the filler. then figured i would try my hand at a Tingos style intereior... it was definetly a learning leason. but turned out ok. the dash is done , just not pictured. then have to do the roof of the interior.


BTW I like the interior, looks great.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got this about 95% wrapped up... gonna try to complete it tonight!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

After a long night last night it DONE... 1941 Lincoln w/ the roof and rear from a 40 Ford. parts box tail lights and head lights, Boyds candy scarlet w/ flake added. full custom guts, resin subs and amp, custom seats from 64 impala....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That is a kool Lincoln!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

killler bro ..thats a bad ass conversion!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks Guys!!!.... now to figure out what to build next?????


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

what ever happened to the replica of the regal!?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Linc said:


> what ever happened to the replica of the regal!?


still tryin to fab up an up to par pillow top interior..... but it will be done one if these days1


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

regalistic said:


> still tryin to fab up an up to par pillow top interior..... but it will be done one if these days1


could you modify the caddy ones? maybe just cut out the pillow tops and shape them to fit the regal seats?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm loving the interior. I'm picking up on this style right now. I'm likeing your design seriously..


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> I'm loving the interior. I'm picking up on this style right now. I'm likeing your design seriously..


thanks Mike!... that was a first attempt. i know i can do better


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks 20!!!.... time to get to work


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*TIGHT*



regalistic said:


>


gangsta wey,I like it.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> gangsta wey,I like it.


sweet ..... a thumbs up from The King!!! thanks yo!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

regalistic said:


> sweet ..... a thumbs up from The King!!! thanks yo!


lol,The King.Oye the plain foam look on the side walls & much glitter look good.Changing the Game I see.Thanks for changing the look of things for me to see.Came out great homie.My only problem on doing these interiors is that I ALWAYS RUN OUT OF SPACE.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

You always got some clean work in here, homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> lol,The King.Oye the plain foam look on the side walls & much glitter look good.Changing the Game I see.Thanks for changing the look of things for me to see.Came out great homie.My only problem on doing these interiors is that IALWAYS RUN OUT OF SPACE.


lol.... i hear ya


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

ITS A START.....


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

regalistic said:


> ITS A START.....


I like it already


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

didnt get awhole lot done last night , but did get the uppers extended, shaved and repainted the tail light area and put the sub ports in the rear tray.... really wishing i would have opened up the trunk though!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Got the cutty today! Thanks for the vogues and styrene bro!!!! Hope you enjoy your big body! Let me know if there's anything I can get u. Cutty clip will be on it way soon.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> Got the cutty today! Thanks for the vogues and styrene bro!!!! Hope you enjoy your big body! Let me know if there's anything I can get u. Cutty clip will be on it way soon.


good deal my brother!!!... u need anything just ask... i got ya


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

regalistic said:


> ITS A START.....



*A NICE start!!* :nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


> *A NICE start!!* :nicoderm::thumbsup:


brother... if u could only see this 62 swangin up close.... you'd wanna build it too........ u got any trips planned back to the nati?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

We're thinkin' maybe sometime in the spring or summer. I need to hit up LaRosa's in the WORST way!! And UDF, Montgomery Inn, Gold Star, Fountain news for the car magazines, Boardwalk hobbies, hell YOU know the deal!! :roflmao::roflmao: Before we come up that way again, I'll hit you up so we can meet up.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


> We're thinkin' maybe sometime in the spring or summer. I need to hit up LaRosa's in the WORST way!! And UDF, Montgomery Inn, Gold Star, Fountain news for the car magazines, Boardwalk hobbies, hell YOU know the deal!! :roflmao::roflmao: Before we come up that way again, I'll hit you up so we can meet up.


haha... had me some LaRosa's last night! keep me posted man, we'll meet up for sure!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Ur building that 62 from majestics that lil skinny dude has aren't u? I saw it hop at Jimmy's funeral in Detroit.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> Ur building that 62 from majestics that lil skinny dude has aren't u? I saw it hop at Jimmy's funeral in Detroit.


yes sir!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Lil Brandon said:


> Ur building that 62 from majestics that lil skinny dude has aren't u? I saw it hop at Jimmy's funeral in Detroit.


Lol....lil skinny dood.....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Pretty much got the engine complete, its not 100% accurate. but it will get the job done


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Man put some Premium in that sucka and lets roll out !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Some nice work in here bro!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

regalistic said:


> Pretty much got the engine complete, its not 100% accurate. but it will get the job done



real good wey


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

regalistic said:


> haha... had me some LaRosa's last night! keep me posted man, we'll meet up for sure!


Dammit, I HATE you!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Built this 69 Camaro ss396 over the last couple nights. Box stock w/ parts box wheels and tires


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

it looks goofy with those wheels


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> it looks goofy with those wheels


-----Built this 69 Camaro ss396 over the last couple nights. Box stock w/ parts box wheels and tires----


looks good wey,


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> it looks goofy with those wheels


if ya wanna send me a new set i will change them for ya!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> it looks goofy with those wheels


That came out sounding messed-up.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

regalistic said:


> if ya wanna send me a new set i will change them for ya!


 working on it, space em out some bring them out flush to the fenders


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

went out and bought some new wheels today just to make ya happy....lol (never was really happy with the other ones either, but was the best i had at the time) pics to come for your approval.....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

here ya go..... gonna detail paint and add routers still


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

regalistic said:


> here ya go..... gonna detail paint and add routers still


:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i'm still workin on my THRILLER replica, got the undercaraige pretty much all laid out. i am waiting on a few items so i can finish it. but theres progress. also its gonna sit on its back bumper when it complete.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

broke one of the eghuast pipes so gotta bend up a new one


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

regalistic said:


> broke one of the eghuast pipes so gotta bend up a new one


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

regalistic said:


> broke one of the eghuast pipes so gotta bend up a new one




:thumbsup: Detail sweet!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

x-2.....nice details:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lookin' good bro.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*aweready*



regalistic said:


> broke one of the eghuast pipes so gotta bend up a new one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks Peeps


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

20 Minutes said:


> :drama:


should have it complete in the next week...i hope


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

regalistic said:


>


You even got the chrome piece on the firewall. Lol that's awesome. Real nice build.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks bro..... got some foiling done, more to do though


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

regalistic said:


> thanks bro..... got some foiling done, more to do though


cant wait,deuce reppin good


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Looks great bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Well Thriller is in a Easy off bath today.......:banghead: the super glue finger print on the roof just wasnt gonna work, i was a about an hour away from it being completed too...FML


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

ah man, that sucks about the print! you couldn't just lightly sand it out and repaint the roof? it's a great build so far Mr. Istic! are those J's true 13s?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

sinicle said:


> ah man, that sucks about the print! you couldn't just lightly sand it out and repaint the roof? it's a great build so far Mr. Istic! are those J's true 13s?


i was conpletely out of the paint, and it was a OLD can. so matching it wasnt going to work. the wheels are the revell kit wires w/ peguas tires.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

so here it is after a re-paint and attempted polish...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Pretty much all wrapped up.....


























i will get some better pics later


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is clean as hell bro!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks sharp man! I can't believe how easy you guys make bmf'ing look, especially the model badges


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

cLEAN REPAINT BRO ! LOOKS REAL GOOD.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

That looks clean homie...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks Guys.... couple outside shots...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That kool man. Watched YouTube of that car. Good shit right there.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

yeah man it aint no joke!!!..... i new i was gonna build it the second it rolled in too the hop pit at the Westside Picnic last year!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

luv the outside shots


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

dyzcustoms said:


> luv the outside shots


thanks bro


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

rollin yota28 said:


> Looks sharp man! I can't believe how easy you guys make bmf'ing look, especially the model badges


x2, I thought those front badges where photoetch at first...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

shit.. i wish it was easy...lol thanks for the comps though!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looks great brutha!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

That 62 is sexy! I can't beleive how good the revell wires look after a little paint!! They look legit! Nice build!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Badass 62,Never a big fan of the Revell spokes,Might not pass them up so easily now!They do look legit!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

that 62 is a clean build bro wheels set it off!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

chris_thobe said:


> That 62 is sexy! I can't beleive how good the revell wires look after a little paint!! They look legit! Nice build!


man a simple black wash and some 5.20's and i use them all the time!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

that deuce is off the hook, fantastic work!!! very clean!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks Sin!!!



been work on a muscle car for the Gearz contest.....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work homie....good luck with the buildoff


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks bro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

thats lookin good bro ! Nice color, good luck.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks fam..... now too try and finish in the next 36 hours...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

regalistic said:


> Thanks Sin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> been work on a muscle car for the Gearz contest.....




yo este caro gonna look real when its done wey,,,,,,,,,,,nice


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

a couple pics of my build for the Revell-Gearz contest.... box stock



























































wish Me Luck!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice as hell!! :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


> Nice as hell!! :thumbsup:


Thanks Tonio!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Nice, clean build bro! Cool choice of colors too.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats a real clean build fam ! Good luck bro !


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

looks GOOD! did you say "box stock"? ....what does that mean? I'm not familiar with that term....:roflmao: how the hell did you get such detail on the rear trim and key hole?!? that shit is spot on!!!:worship:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks fella's..... and yeah the box stock thing didnt come easy ....lol and the detail is a kit decal


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

It looks VERY clean! You got that comp in the bag!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

nice!!!:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nicework


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bad ass hot rod bro


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

regalistic said:


> BUMP
> 
> View attachment 562506
> 
> ...


Nice, Im a big HotRod fam. And this thing is sweet.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks guys.... i gonna try to start post more here on LIL, it had been over 5 months since i posted up in her


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Badass!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

finished this curbside tonight


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That's clean bro. Nice build


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude I love lead sleds. This is slick.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

regalistic said:


> almost have the guts done here.... too bad you will bearly be able to see any of it once the body is on it....


 thats sweet :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks clean much props homie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

regalistic said:


> finished this curbside tonight
> 
> View attachment 567729
> 
> ...


This,well this is clean,nice work


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> This,well this is clean,nice work



Thanks Homies!!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

BEEN WORKIN THIS 61 THE LAST WEEK... GONNA GET A PESCO SET UP TOO


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:61 lookin sick so far


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:61 lookin sick so far


 thanks bro... did ya get the vogues?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

clean bro !


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

regalistic said:


> thanks bro... did ya get the vogues?



:thumbsup:Havent had the chance to use them though.....and b4 anyone asks....they r packed away in storage


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Havent had the chance to use them though.....and b4 anyone asks....they r packed away in storage


good deal man, just wanted to make sure you got em!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i havent posted up in here in months so.......Update time...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

.......


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

damn! rides lookin good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn! rides lookin good!!!:thumbsup:


X2 homie nice builds


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice!!!!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:I LIKE THEM CAR'S BRO HELLYA:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks fellas


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

regalistic said:


> i havent posted up in here in months so.......Update time...
> 
> View attachment 613037
> 
> ...


damn clean


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Clean.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

regalistic said:


> i havent posted up in here in months so.......Update time...
> 
> View attachment 613037
> 
> ...


oh dayum, this is so f*ckin' clean!  nice job on this!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks man!!!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

My homeboy jack car. I tried to do my best in replicating. What u guys think???


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

What u guys think?????


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> What u guys think?????


i think it looks pretty dam close and sick but you should probably post these up in your thread bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Nice build man, thanks for sharin!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Ain't been here in a while....


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

That Cutty go hard. ?


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## bigdawgg323 (Oct 12, 2017)

Badass builds :thumbsup:


----------

